# Help with some old school car audio stuff



## thadlozen (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello,

I received an 

Audiocontrol EQL Series II equalizer, Orion Cobalt 302 Amplifier, and a pair of Boston Pro 5.0 LF Mids 

in trade the other day and I was wondering if you guys could help me with a valuation? The guy who traded them to me said they were worth about $200. Is that a fair value?

My main concern is that I am not sure if there is anything wrong with the units. He showed me that they powered on, but there was no way to test their functionality. Can anyone recommend a way to maybe do that? The pieces are in pretty good shape, some surface scratches, a missing plug on the amp for the REM & bridge, and a broken bolt hole on one of the mids. 

Thanks


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think he's given you a pretty fair value. 
Audio Control unit would get between $75-100
Orion amp around $50
Mids around $50

This is assuming everything works. Just go out to your vehicle and pop the hoop. For both the amp and eq, wire the remote and B+ together and attach that to the positive battery post and the B- to the negative battery post at least to see if they turn on. 
Use a DMM on the mids and get an ohm reading. If you don't have a DMM, use a 9 volt battery and see ifyou get one way movement out of the speakers. That about the easiest/cheapest way to test.


----------



## thadlozen (Jun 2, 2014)

smgreen20 said:


> I think he's given you a pretty fair value.
> Audio Control unit would get between $75-100
> Orion amp around $50
> Mids around $50
> ...


Thank you! He did what you described for the amp and eq. Both powered on. So they definitely work in that respect. I just don't know if they have anything else wrong with them.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Only way to find out is to feed it a signal and check the output signal.


----------

